# My new horse has a very sensitive mouth



## Suenomel (31 July 2013)

So i have a lovely new horse, 4 year old and already backed. I dont know all that much about his history as he has recently been imported from Ireland. He goes really well forward and stops very well but, and here is the catch, as soon as you pull him too harshly, he goes up. He clearly has a very sensitive mouth and is currently ridden in a snaffle, french link which is pretty mild. 

Should i try another bit? He doesnt seem vicious and genuinely always stops when asked although very impatient when standing. 

He has had his teeth done last week and past a 5 stage vetting the day before so no back/neck/health issues. 

Any recommendations/comments?


----------



## Meandtheboys (3 August 2013)

My 4yr old is the same and he goes lovely in a Nathe straight bar loose ring snaffle

http://www.horsebitbank.com/nathe-9.htm?page=2


----------



## Ella19 (3 August 2013)

Agree try a nathe but you can also get the same effect by going to thetack shop and buying bit latex to wrap round current bit.

Perhaps some lessons with a sensitive trainer may help as well until you two get to know each other.


----------



## TrasaM (3 August 2013)

Am concerned with your use of the word "harshly" .. Maybe that's not what you really meant? Changing to a gentler bit will not fully compensate for 'harsh'  hands. It sounds like you have a wonderful opportunity to preserve this horses sensitive mouth but to do so you have to think about how much pressure you are applying to the reins.
 My share horse was being ridden in a snaffle which was far too big for him when I took him on.  It resulted in lots of head tossing and neck tension. It was changed to a snaffle which did fit him and which improved the situation a little. But still head tossing and pulling.  Fortunately a new trainer suggested a happy mouth and that has made a huge difference to him.  For him the straight bar happy mouth worked. However he was showing signs of discomfort irrespective to the amount of pressure applied and not just when a firmer contact was taken up.


----------



## Suenomel (5 August 2013)

Thanks for all your answers. 

TrasaM, harshly is probably not the best word. What happened was that out hacking another horse bumped into him from behind as he took off with his rider and the lady rider screamed. My horse jumped forward (i was on  a lose rein) and i gathered my contact too quickly and prob slightly too strongly (this was completely unexpected- aka i wasnt schooling and didnt do it on purpose) which then lead to him rearing. 

I have also come to the conclusion the bit size the dealer told me to get is too big so have since changed to a size smaller which works a lot better!


----------



## TrasaM (5 August 2013)

Suenomel said:



			Thanks for all your answers. 

TrasaM, harshly is probably not the best word. What happened was that out hacking another horse bumped into him from behind as he took off.......

I have also come to the conclusion the bit size the dealer told me to get is too big so have since changed to a size smaller which works a lot better!
		
Click to expand...

I always feel a bit guilty when this happens.. Usually caused by dozy TB tripping on own feet. 

Its hard to know who to listen to sometimes. New trainer that mine has shortened the bridle so that, in my opinion, the bit was pulling too much on his lips. He ended up with a chafed cheek and lips before owner agreed with me and let it down. 
Last week I saw another young woman who also teaches others, riding her horse when it's bit was all lopsided with over an inch of the bit protruding from the side of her mouth.   :-(


----------

